# Changing Flight dates with Etihad



## purplestar (17 Jul 2010)

Does anyone know about Etihad's policy for changing flights? Their website doesn't seem to have much info on it!

I am flying Dub-Abu Dhabi-Sydney next month and may have to change the date of my flight by one or two weeks.

Anyone have any experience of changing their dates with them? was it expensive?


----------



## peelabee (17 Jul 2010)

hi purplestar,

we changed flights with them, no problem at all, from Australia to Dubai last year.   They were very accommodating - just took a while on the phone as we had to give them all details again (5 of us!).  As far as I can remember, they didn't charge. HTH.
Peelabee


----------

